# Who needs calls anyway...



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

I've been holding off taking my dogs coyote hunting, Dan, my mt cur was IMO to young last year so we just squirrel hunted. About a week ago I went to a friends farm (40 acre's) to try to call one up. Roi and Dan got their 1st scent of one when we got busted walking in to do a stand. They didn't see the coyote but when they got where his scent was Dan started squalling. (He doesn't bark on raccoon or squirrel trail, just on tree) They ran the coyote through the woods just under 600 yards and returned. (I wasn't sure why they quit) Well this morning I was going out to call on some public land. While on the way to where I wanted to call Dan turned loose, Roi even joined in (he normally doesn't tree unless the scent is really hot) I took off to see what they had (tree'd?). They seemed to hold something for a few min's and run again. (rough on this old fat boy) I'm not sure how far we went but they finally held still... I'm guessing they had bayed ol wiley up against the river so he decided to swim across. They had him bayed up against the bank on the other side (river is up too) I shot him with my 22 mag (only thing legal on WMA's), I guess that turned the frenzy of escape loose in him. Roi (BMC) tied into him and got cut up a little but the coyote got shook pretty hard lol. No hero shot of the coyote, I wasn't swimming lol here's a cell phone pic of Roi (BMC) and Dan on the right over the coyote in the river, pic is zoomed in and cropped, it was about a 50 yard swim for them..


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work on that one Brad.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Some good hunting partners there, YH. Does it take much to train them to tree?


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

The tree'ing comes natural for Dan... he started treeing squirrel's at 4 months old. (Roi doesn't tree but will bay) While squirrel hunting they ran up on a possum so I thought I'd take them out at night and see if they'd go for raccoon. Dan tree'd his 1st raccoon that night. He seems to be a natural at everything.

I wasn't and am not planning on using them to run coyotes... I'm to old and fat to keep up! lol Not to mention I don't like my dogs getting into fights, they don't seem to mind at the time, but they're still licking wounds. They must've pinned him down a time or 2 they've been bitten around their feet/ankles and they're swollen. I was really surprissed and proud how they took a track and ran the coyote down so fast just don't want a replay! lol Now after the shot if one is wounded to track it and bay it up/hold it there for another shot, that's my hope. Roi's so rough, I'm not sure if he'll cooperate on that though.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Good deal!! Now to train them to retrieve ! LOL


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

They run them with Grey Hounds in OK. You wouldn't think it but them dogs is mean on yotes. having tracking dogs is a good thing for finding a wounded yote for sure. I would make sure they are up to date on their shots though.


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

LOL that'd be rough! I've seen some stag hound youtube video's those jokers are rough! They've had their rabies shots, not sure what else that could expose them to? They've healed up from their wounds for the most part now. Dan's ankle is still swollen... not sure if puncture from being bitten or light sprain from a tumble. I figure another few days and light duty (no hunting) will do him.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Interesting Yotehntr... My wife won't let me bring the dog hunting, I don't understand why.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

LOL!! AZ must be the shoes!!


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

LOL She must feel sorry for the yotes, they wouldn't stand a chance!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Rodney, it was cold outside that morning... Yotehntr, she's a real killer, I just need to teach her to howl like a coyote and purr like a bobcat.


----------

